# Don't Think There's An Afterlife? Might Want To Read This..



## cannabisguru (Mar 13, 2011)

I can sum up my story short enough for this box. I'll give you the important details only.. to make the story much shorter.

I was 10 years old at the time.. my father (who was a federal judge at the time) of course made good money. Well, where we lived.. we had both elementary schools.. and one major Jr. High school within less than a mile away from our house... and back then the "in thing" were those moped things (not quite a motorcycle.. but kinda you know?) Anyhow, I (back then) was caught up in "fitting in" with the "in crowd". Well, most of the "in crowd" back then.. they all had their own moped's or scooters that they would ride to school every morning.. and I wanted to fit in with them. Even a few of my friends had gotten one.. so I wanted one.. of course. 

So my father takes me to what was then called 'Honda World' where I found the moped I wanted. I found an all black 50cc Honda 'Elite' scooter and I wasn't going to leave without it. Well, so my dad tells me we can get it. I was so freaking excited.. but nervous at the same time because I had never ridden a moped/scooter.motorcycle before. Anyhow, my dad signs me up for some riding lessons.. and I eventually learned how to ride one.

After about 6 months of having my moped.. I get into a terrible accident. It happened over summer vacation of 1992.. I was just one street over from my house (my street) playing basketball at my buddies house. Well, I remembered my parents telling me.. "once the street lights come on.. get your ass home because we don't want you riding after dark." I was cool with that.. but then again.. I was also a young kid.. that thought I knew everything. Well, I decide to stay an extra hour or so.. at my friends house. Once time reached around 9:30pm I thought I had better head on home.

So I leave my buddies house to go home.. but my friends continued to play basketball. So anyways.. I hop onto my scooter.. put my 'half shield' helmet on (not a full-faced helmet..) and pull out of his driveway to go home. Well, theres a dividing street between my street.. and my buddies street where he lives.. and its a fairly busy street.. with a 30MPH speed limit. So once I pulled out of his driveway.. I get ready to turn down the dividing street to go just one street over to go home right? Well, while on the dividing street.. I noticed heavy traffic (heavier than usual). I didn't pay much attention.. I mean hell.. I was just one street over from my street. Well.. I live on the North side of the dividing street.. and my buddy he lived on the South side of the dividing street.. so when I leave his house and get onto the dividing street.. I have to go up half a block.. and then turn left to get onto my street.

So.. I'm stopped on the dividing street because there was traffic coming (thats the last thing I remember.. the rest of the story.. is what I was told by witnesses of the accident.

So I'm sitting there with my blinker on.. getting ready to turn left onto my street. Well, apparently.. some dickhead in this old ass Dodge pickup was coming in the opposite lane, heading the opposite direction that I was heading on the dividing road.. apparently the guy got a little too close to my side of my lane.. and he had those old style 'Big Rig' type chrome steel side mirrors on both side of his truck (on the doors). I'm talking about those HUGE mother fuckers too.. like you could use on a semi truck.. you know?

SO anyhow, I'm sitting there.. waiting for this truck to come by me so I can turn onto my street to go home. Well, apparently this old man got just a tad bit too close to my lane.. and ended up hitting me with his drivers side HUGE mirror. The brunt of the impact.. impacted me on my left 'frontal lobe' which destroyed (shattered) my skull around the impact area where it hit me.. plus it also shattered my left eye socket. Well, as soon as this happened.. my buddies father (ahh im tearing up again..) my buddies father was still outside working around the house when the accident occurred. He instantly knew what had happened.. he just didn't realize how bad it really was. 

So, my buddies father.. comes running half a block down from his house (NOBODY ELSE WAS HELPING ME!! WTF?!) but he comes running down from his house.. and he rips off his t-shirt to use it to try and stop the bleeding.. and to cover the wounds to keep any debri out of them. Well, then.. my buddies brother who was a few years older than I was.. RAN from his house.. down to my house.. to tell my parents what had happened. Well, all my dad and mother could hear from down the street.. was me yelling for my mom and dad. So.. my dad goes RUNNING (he's not a small fella either.. about 320lbs) down the street to see what exactly was going on.. my mom stayed behind to call 911 (they had already been called though).

It didn't take the ambulance more than 2 minutes to get to the scene.. because luckily for me.. we also lived less than a mile from a well known hospital.. so it didn't take long at all for the EMS to get to the scene.

Long story short.. if it wouldn't have been for my buddies dad.. coming running down there to help me.. I don't think I would be here today. If it wasn't for the angel watching over me the night it happened.. I wouldn't be here today either. Also.. I had the best of the best doctors working on me.. so that def. helped as well.

I had a fractured nose bridge; shattered left frontal lobe area of my skull; brain swelling on my left frontal lobe of my brain; a shattered left eye socket; and a fractured (hair fracture) left elbow. I was legally dead.. not once.. but twice.. and I came back both times. Doctors told my parents that I had around a 30% chance of making it through the night.. and even if I did make it through the night.. and pulled out of this.. there was a 70% chance I would wake up with brain damage.. and or wake up and not know who any of my family was. Well, I'm 29 years old now.. and I'm just as "normal" as anyone else. I just have some scars to prove my accident.. that's all I'm left with.

I can tell you this.. for those who have NOT experienced a 'death' or 'near death' experience.. those people have no clue what they're talking about.. until it happens to them. I can tell you this.. I remember talking to (I guess it was while I was "dead"?!?)
I remember talking to some of my parents past relatives.. and that's no shit man. I wish I had a way of proving this.. but I don't. 

Also, a few years after it happened.. the accident.. I told my parents that I talked to 'Uncle Tony'; Nanny (my grandma); and Dr. Ellis (he was a doctor.. but he was also my grandpa.. my moms father). Well, to kinda prove my point.. I had never even met my grandpa or grandma.. yet.. I was able to describe the clothes they had on.. when they were buried.. when they past away.

Explain that one eh? yeah.. until it happens to you... you'll never know. But take it from me.. there IS something after this "natural life". I don't know what it is exactly.. but there's something after this life.

peace man.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 13, 2011)

do you think its at all possible you heard family members talking about them over the years and could have put them all together during the near death exp.?..as far as an angle watching over you where was it when you needed two inches that would have saved you from this whole thing to begin with , how bad was this for your parents the guilt your dad had to feel for getting the moped ,


----------



## cannabisguru (Mar 13, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> do you think its at all possible you heard family members talking about them over the years and could have put them all together during the near death exp.?..as far as an angle watching over you where was it when you needed two inches that would have saved you from this whole thing to begin with , how bad was this for your parents the guilt your dad had to feel for getting the moped ,



Thats actually a great question man.. my parents divorced a few years after the accident. Well, it was a little longer than that.. before they split up. I think I was 13 or 14 when they split up. 

Yeah, I know my dad has guilt about it... about buying that stupid thing. I know he feels guilty about it.. but you know, I told my dad that it wasn't his fault.. and that it happened for a reason you know? I was kept here for a reason too.. I mean the injuries I sustained.. I should probably at least have brain damage.. but I have absolutely none (though my sister might argue with me on that one.. lol) but yeah, he still has guilt about it to this very day.

My mother.. she has some guilt about it too, because she was the only one telling us that we 'didn't' need these things.. and that if we wanted to ride something to school.. we should ride our bikes (my sister and I). That's the other thing too.. my sister had one identical to mine. Only her's was fucking pink.. yes.. pink!!! She never laid hers down.. or wrecked for that matter. She got lucky 

I look at this way... it was bound to happen... and it did. I was kept here for a good reason. Now, as to what that reason is.. I have no idea. Not yet anyhow.. and I'll probably never know why.

peace.
thanks for reading too...


----------



## klonerone (Mar 13, 2011)

peace man...nice read on a sunday morning...glad you pulled through...and shared that! your timers are fine...plants don't know abot daylight savings.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 13, 2011)

had a neighbor girl back in the early eighties have a near death exp. she described a beauitful place and feelings of peace and warmth , and was pissed when she was revived for being taken from this place , if we are given this on our way out friends and a feeling of peace ,weather there is anything or not after sounds like it won't be all that bad when the time comes


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Mar 13, 2011)

Crazy story man....i couldn't even imagine....i believe things happen for a reason too, i believe in the idea that there is something beyond death and that we are energy that returns to the earth, which is probably significant somehow in the creation of new life. The thing that gets me through and I mean with all due respect and just for conversation purposes as I am pretty baked...... is the angel ideology. I don't get why when surviving something like that, it is reasoned to be divine intervention and not the strength of the spirit within or why intervention didn't happen to stop the event from happening in the first place. I do believe we gain a lot of characteristic, wisdom and experience from tragic events but don't think this is pre planned.....in the grand scheme of things those who fight tend to survive and those who give up tend not to.....those who are open minded tend to gain and learn from these experiences and those who aren't benefit little. Not everybody benefits either from tragic situations.....so it can be a doubled edged sword....i think the talking to your grandparents thing is really interesting....there are theory's that cells carry memory information as does the world surrounding us...what an experience man.....again no disrespect...just babbling


----------



## cannabisguru (Mar 13, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> had a neighbor girl back in the early eighties have a near death exp. she described a beauitful place and feelings of peace and warmth , and was pissed when she was revived for being taken from this place , if we are given this on our way out friends and a feeling of peace ,weather there is anything or not after sounds like it won't be all that bad when the time comes


Well, the problem is.. is you have too many close-minded people that don't believe in this. But.. like I've told the non believers.. 'until you have experienced it.. you'll never know for sure'. But when/if they ever do have one... they'll surely think back to people like me.. and tell themselves "wow, that dude was telling the truth.."

I know what I experienced.. and I know that there is def. 'something' after this natural life. I just don't know what exactly it is.. but soon enough.. we will ALL know what awaits us after the natural life.  and again.. all these people will tell themselves.. "wow, that dude was right.. he was telling the truth."



peace everyone.
have a great Sunday!


----------



## plantvision (Mar 13, 2011)

Very intresting story. I too believe in an afterlife. It seems to me that without an afterlife, how horribly unrewarding is this life. I mean what are we doing here, what is the reason, just so we die one day and then we are gone. I myself deal with massive depression, and have had times in my life when all I had to hold onto was my faith and knowing that there is something after this. I have learned that these times in my life only make me stronger and able to enjoy the simple things in life. It is like resetting my knowledge of what is important. The sad thing is that I usually make the same #@$% mistakes again, time after time. Sorry got off on a tangent there. Anyway, great story and even though it was probalby damn tough what you went through, can't you say your happy you went through it, because now you have that knowledge of what awaits you on the other side. Not to be too arogant, but can I say that I actually envy your position in life. 

Peace....plantvision


----------



## karri0n (Mar 13, 2011)

There is simply too much anecdotal evidence of experiences strikingly similar to what you describe to discount the afterlife. Thanks for the good read.


----------



## Luger187 (Mar 13, 2011)

lol yeah so there MUST be an afterlife right?! >_>

when someone survives some kind of accident where they "should have died", they always think theyre put here for a reason. its just your brains way of coping with shit. you dont want to go through that experience again, so your brain makes you believe there is a reason for you to live, so you tend to stay away from dangerous things.

and as for people thinking the pure joy and beautiful place is the afterlife... i really doubt its real. just like when you smoke salvia/DMT, you have no idea who, where or what you are. theres drugs that can affect our brains in phenomenal ways. so why couldnt that just be your bodies way of "coping" with death? it just makes you feel good for a bit before you die. thats a LOT more logical than it being heaven lol

edit: plus if it was heaven, our brains dont go with us, so we would have no concept of who or what we were. but people will argue that the soul thinks and blah blah blah. im just saying, theres a lot of conclusions being jumped too


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 14, 2011)

So in the afterlife we're stuck wearing the same clothes we died in?

Yep, convincing evidence I'd say


----------



## VER D (Mar 14, 2011)

i believe in angels when i was lil i almost got struck by lighting hit by many cars almost slit my wrist fell off a roof and almost landed on metal picket fence i cant tell you how many times i fell down the stairs i even busted my head open once ive been stabbed in the neck by rust bike handle bar and almost drown many time cuz i cant swim when i was a baby i was in a car wreck and the whole back window broke and landed on me the part that gets me is that with all that shit that has happen to me i never had to go to the hospital and i hope i don't i haven't broken any of my bones either


----------



## thexception (Mar 14, 2011)

love those keepin the faith, thx for sharing...ur blessed to be here!


----------



## MrDank007 (Mar 14, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> So in the afterlife we're stuck wearing the same clothes we died in?
> 
> Yep, convincing evidence I'd say


That's a reason to always wear clean underwear


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 14, 2011)

MrDank007 said:


> That's a reason to always wear clean underwear


 I was going to mention that. I also thought it could be a reason to wear Mormon magic underwear. 

[video]http://www.myspace.com/video/vid/2734581[/video]
*Protestant*: Hey, wait a minute. I shouldn't be here, I was a totally strict and devout Protestant. I thought we went to heaven. 
*Hell Director*: Yes, well, I'm afraid you are wrong. 
*Soldier*: I was a practicing Jehovah's Witness. 
*Hell Director*: Uh, you picked the wrong religion as well. 
*Man from Crowd*: Well who was right? Who gets in to Heaven? 
*Hell Director*: I'm afraid it was the MORmons. Yes, the MORmons were the correct answer. 
*The Damned*: Awwww...


----------



## krok (Mar 14, 2011)

I tend to agree with the sceptics in these kind of discussions. Our brains are very complex, and we as drug users should know that experience != truth.

However, I always have an open mind. I find this simple fact VERY interesting:

Stuff exists.

Which means something. Stuff (the universe, we, etc) should not exist... should it? Why is there stuff?
Whatever reason - that is my god. I feel no need to know more, as it's impossible.

I would like to explain to the OP my theory about why he knew what he did, but my english is not good enough. But read about conciousness, and you'll see the brain is doing most of it's thinking and learning without we even knowing (councious). Which means we pick up a lot of facts that we don't know we know.


----------



## serilstone (Mar 14, 2011)

Interesting story. I also believe in afterlife. You have seen your Grandma and Grandpa. I have not seen my Grandpa. My Grandma is with me and she loves me much. Even more then my father and mother. They always attracted by love for you, either live or died.


----------



## Feminiseed (Mar 15, 2011)

Luger187 said:


> lol yeah so there MUST be an afterlife right?! >_>
> 
> when someone survives some kind of accident where they "should have died", they always think theyre put here for a reason. its just your brains way of coping with shit. you dont want to go through that experience again, so your brain makes you believe there is a reason for you to live, so you tend to stay away from dangerous things.
> 
> ...


I want to believe in an Afterlife... but I'm afraid that Luger is actually right.


----------



## Luger187 (Mar 15, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> So in the afterlife we're stuck wearing the same clothes we died in?
> 
> Yep, convincing evidence I'd say


i always thought it was funny that when people see ghosts, theyre usually wearing the clothes they died in, or clothes they wore during their life. if there was some sort of afterlife, why would our clothes go with us? how does the universe know what clothes are? makes me think its some sort of "time skip", not what we would consider a spirit or ghost

if you die laying on a couch, how come the clothes go with you into the afterlife, but the couch doesnt? what are the boundaries to this process?


----------



## bobbypyn (Mar 15, 2011)

Luger187 said:


> i always thought it was funny that when people see ghosts, theyre usually wearing the clothes they died in, or clothes they wore during their life. if there was some sort of afterlife, why would our clothes go with us? how does the universe know what clothes are? makes me think its some sort of "time skip", not what we would consider a spirit or ghost


 your spirit manifests whatever you feel most comfortable in. for some people that's nothing. It's far more subjective than you realize.The couch doesn't go because you don't perceive it as part of you; that's where that line is drawn. "The Universe" knows everything you do; don't YOU know about clothes? Then how much moreso The Universe (sic)? and a true time skip would involve corporeal beings, not spirit manifestations.


----------



## bobbypyn (Mar 15, 2011)

Guru knows more than he's telling, but I'm not gonna out him in open forum  LMAO


----------



## bobbypyn (Mar 15, 2011)

Feminiseed said:


> I want to believe in an Afterlife... but I'm afraid that Luger is actually right.


 that's the choice; live in fear and uncertainty or live in love and content. we make our own fates. there is no Grand Judge but that which already resides within us; we are our own judges over there. Live accordingly.


----------



## plantvision (Mar 16, 2011)

krok said:


> I tend to agree with the sceptics in these kind of discussions. Our brains are very complex, and we as drug users should know that experience != truth.
> 
> However, I always have an open mind. I find this simple fact VERY interesting:
> 
> ...


Go for it, I would love to hear it, it simply consumes alot of my thought time. You can PM if you want with it. I agree with this alot. Can anybody explain why matter is here. Take away matter and there is nothing, wrong, there is still nothing and nothing is something. So explain that, therefore there has got to be something that we cannot explain. Total understanding is not possible, therefore do not try to explain it. Understand what you must and when you are ready more will be revealed. There is a higher power and a plain of existance that we cannot comprehend as humans. I challenge anyone to explain away what is the existance of nothing.


----------



## ap72 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have to be honest guru, I am a Christian and I am totally in agreeance with you. I wished more people would open their eyes and see God in their everyday life. Who do you think created this great plant we all love. Marijuana is one of the only drugs that isnt harmful that grows naturally. Anyway I got off track, glad to hear that you survived and that you believe. Sometimes God shows us things such as this to share with other people to have them to understand that he does exist. Good read man, glad to see we have believers on this site. I ran across an atheist or two on here. To each his own, I do not judge.


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Mar 16, 2011)

why god and not mother nature, why religion and not spirituality, why an idol of man and not the planet, why following and not seeking? The ancients had it right....


ap72 said:


> I have to be honest guru, I am a Christian and I am totally in agreeance with you. I wished more people would open their eyes and see God in their everyday life. Who do you think created this great plant we all love. Marijuana is one of the only drugs that isnt harmful that grows naturally. Anyway I got off track, glad to hear that you survived and that you believe. Sometimes God shows us things such as this to share with other people to have them to understand that he does exist. Good read man, glad to see we have believers on this site. I ran across an atheist or two on here. To each his own, I do not judge.


----------



## ap72 (Mar 16, 2011)

legalizeitcanada said:


> why god and not mother nature, why religion and not spirituality, why an idol of man and not the planet, why following and not seeking? The ancients had it right....


 Its actually all incompassing. I believe spirituality and religion are different anyway. Spirituality to me is having a relationship with Jesus sorry. It may be different for you. Religion is what man puts into it. I understand you are a free spirit, I just chose boundaries of Christ.


----------

